# archery shops



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

anyone with Mathews!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> anyone with Mathews!


i hope your joking lol thats pretty bad if its a good shop just because it has mathews


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

anywere that carrys hoyts


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

i dont think it the shop it the person

i like macrotech IN MARYLAND len the owner. he know his stuff, if you have a problem he can tell you what it is. he not cheap but anybody good is not cheap. 

another one was K & l ARCHERY IN DE. BUT THEY ARE NO LONGER OPEN THE PERSON WAS KAREN SHE WAS GOOD ALSO


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

archerykid12 said:


> i hope your joking lol thats pretty bad if its a good shop just because it has mathews




why is that?


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> why is that?


its just pretty pathetic that your one thing that makes a proshop good is that they carry a certain brand of bow


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

archerykid12 said:


> its just pretty pathetic that your one thing that makes a proshop good is that they carry a certain brand of bow



apparently Me and Noah2016 would, he said if they carry Hoyts he would go to it, and I said if they have Mathews


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Im just saying I would go in if they have Mathews, Im not saying it makes it good!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> Im just saying I would go in if they have Mathews, Im not saying it makes it good!


ok i will just let it go


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

same here


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

the best archery shop ive ever been in is Lancaster Archery Supply i was just there thisafternoon when my dad go his new Reflex Charger for hunting and i got my new Hoyt Seven 37 three weeks ago thyre about an hour away from me but worth the drive they have everything you could possibly want and i mean anything


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd like to go there sometime.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> I'd like to go there sometime.


its worth the drive they have everything take your bow along and shoot inside their showroom like i did this morning


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

does it cost anything?


----------



## RecurveArcher99 (Mar 18, 2008)

Bukeys, in Duncan BC....Tyee marine is ight, but it only really suplys for compound huning


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

the lake oconee shooting club pro shop, it very pretty. another is custom archery center, its small but the people there are great.


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

Realy a big fan of Griswold Archery. I started shooting/working for him 1 and a half years ago and we have grown to be the best of friends. Once you get in there and get introduced it is as if we have known you for along time. We pride ourselves in our customer service and the qualitie of products we sell.

Jake


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> does it cost anything?


yea there is a cost but i forget what it is because when i shot yesterday morning they just said go ahead and shoot since my dad was buying a bow from them and i had too wait for them too set it up.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

my dads and now that he is the archery manager at sportsmans ware house then sportsmans is the next best.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

master hunter said:


> my dads and now that he is the archery manager at sportsmans ware house then sportsmans is the next best.


my experience with sportsmans warehouse has been horrible. they are not archery officials and will do anything to make a buck. i will never have my bow serviced by them again.


----------



## Walleye Joe (Nov 2, 2003)

I don't think there is a "bad" archery shop!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Walleye Joe said:


> I don't think there is a "bad" archery shop!


true!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Performance Bowhunting here in San Diego. Real great guys.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> my experience with sportsmans warehouse has been horrible. they are not archery officials and will do anything to make a buck. i will never have my bow serviced by them again.


that might be the case with the one in ur area. but with my dad there our sportsmans here in missoula is the #1 ranked archery department out of all of them.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Panhandle Archery Outfitters in Amarillo Tx.


----------



## BigBuckStinger (Dec 9, 2007)

i carry a hoyt:teeth:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

BigBuckStinger said:


> i carry a hoyt:teeth:


Good for you, do you want a cookie?


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

trail-n-arrow in west union, ohio. george and emma are the nicest people you will ever meet.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Good for you, do you want a cookie?


lol u said it not me


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Naures Way Archery He's here on AT and has a website. Not a ton of inventory, but he can litterally order anything hunting/shooting related if you ask. Did I mention he's about 20-40% cheaper than anywhere else I've been to (Cabelas and other big retail stores and other archery shops).


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

carters archery:rock:


----------



## HoytHunter09 (Dec 28, 2008)

Archery Adventures and Archery In The Wild or anyone that has friendly staff.:RockOn::jam:


----------

